# Fasttech can't ship to SA as E-Cigs are banned??



## allykhat

Hey Guys!

So I'm trying to put an order through to FastTech but upon selecting South Africa it states:

"E-cigarette products are banned in your shipping country"

A mate of mine put an order through a few weeks ago to them... so this must have happened fairly recently. Last I checked they weren't banned here.... has anyone else heard as much?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SinnerG

What? I ordered in October, stuff not delivered yet, but there was no issue with shipping it.
I just tried an order to see and, yes, it's stating as banned.

Can you get onto their forums and check with the likes of AnniePan? She might be able to look into it.


----------



## SinnerG

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/shipping/t/2260957/countries-that-banned-e-cig-products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

From what I can gather it just relates to shipping options?

Have a look at these two threads...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-shipping-issues.t41046/#post-571166

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weird-fasttech-issue.t39264/#post-553239

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Problem is you can't actually place an order because none of the shipping options are available. I just tried. It'll stick on the address selection page and I can't move forward to complete the order.

I guess one could stick with Aliexpress if they have the product, or 3fvape.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Well this is kinda sucky news...I have some items sitting at the "Destination post" for about a month now and not even sure if I will ever get it considering this crap.

Say for instance I do not get my items, is there anyway to recoup the cash? or is it just lost along with the gear?


----------



## BATMAN

This really sucks.

I had ordered a parcel from them 2 weeks back and am awaiting shipment.
I really hope I still receive my parcel.

Also,as far as I know,vaping isnt banned in S.A-Lets hope that somebody can sort this kak out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SinnerG

Imtiaaz said:


> Well this is kinda sucky news...I have some items sitting at the "Destination post" for about a month now and not even sure if I will ever get it considering this crap.
> 
> Say for instance I do not get my items, is there anyway to recoup the cash? or is it just lost along with the gear?



Should be fine if it is saying "arrived at destination post". Our postal system is horribly overloaded at the moment. I ordered something on aliexpress in January and it arrived within 30 days. Not so much this time of year. I currently have 17 inbound packages. 3 are from Fasttech. 1 from aliexpress hit customs on 27/10 and there it sits. 2 of the FT packages arrived in SA on the same day, but only 1 has gone into processing/handling and finally hit Cape Town last Thursday and it's currently "in transit" to Tableview, taking 6 days to go from Goodwood to Tableview. I picked up some other parcel 2 weeks ago, having waited 60 days for it, and then the notice arrived from the post office 4 days after collection. The post office is about 3km away. 

Moet maar vasbyt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

SinnerG said:


> Should be fine if it is saying "arrived at destination post". Our postal system is horribly overloaded at the moment. I ordered something on aliexpress in January and it arrived within 30 days. Not so much this time of year. I currently have 17 inbound packages. 3 are from Fasttech. 1 from aliexpress hit customs on 27/10 and there it sits. 2 of the FT packages arrived in SA on the same day, but only 1 has gone into processing/handling and finally hit Cape Town last Thursday and it's currently "in transit" to Tableview, taking 6 days to go from Goodwood to Tableview. I picked up some other parcel 2 weeks ago, having waited 60 days for it, and then the notice arrived from the post office 4 days after collection. The post office is about 3km away.
> 
> Moet maar vasbyt.



I think this is all I needed to hear, some sort of reassurance that I will eventually get my goods, be it in a month, two or three's time. Sometimes you just left wondering, and that's not cool after forking out the cash and hoping your stuff reaches you, so thanks for the response man, its appreciated.


----------



## Raindance

Guys, don't mind that notification from FT, they seem to think out various excuses not to ship from time to time for reasons unknown. Try again in a few days time, they may by then have changed their minds again. Used to get the same issue every fourth order or so before i ran out of patience and realised its better to purchase from our local vendors. Just wait until you need to exchange something...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Imtiaaz said:


> I think this is all I needed to hear, some sort of reassurance that I will eventually get my goods, be it in a month, two or three's time. Sometimes you just left wondering, and that's not cool after forking out the cash and hoping your stuff reaches you, so thanks for the response man, its appreciated.



Let's just say I see the CAPTCHA popup in 17track more than a few times during the day. I'm refreshing the hell outta that thing. I feel more comfortable as soon as the local system registers the item.

On the other hand, I can actually feel a bit of sympathy for the folks at the post office. No funding, no staff count increases, etc, etc, and they just have to handle it all. I've been to CapeMail a few times this year and I can tell you it's not like they're sitting around doing nothing.

I've also noticed through 17track that there's now a new entry that says "handed over to delivery agent" and I have this feeling they're probably outsourcing the transport due to volume.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Raindance said:


> Guys, don't mind that notification from FT, they seem to think out various excuses not to ship from time to time for reasons unknown. Try again in a few days time, they may by then have changed their minds again. Used to get the same issue every fourth order or so before i ran out of patience and realised its better to purchase from our local vendors. Just wait until you need to exchange something...
> 
> Regards



The thing with cheap is there's no point in exchanging stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Many of us have experienced these problems. My guess is that many South Africans have complained to FastTech that their parcels have not been delivered, even after several months. FastTech knows that the parcels have arrived in SA and are sitting at customs. They must presume that SA customs are not letting vape related products into the country. I have lived in several countries, including two east African countries, and it is unheard of that a parcel can take months to clear customs. FastTech can therefore only assume that the goods are banned in SA. 

Would it not be possible for Ecigssa (admin) to contact the major overseas vendors, on behalf of the members, to inform them of the situation with SA customs ? This would be far more effective than single members trying to explain the situation. They could even be referred to the threads where this has been discussed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

You will note according to the ft page the alleged ban has been in place sinse before the tenth day of the sixteenth month of twenty sixteen. (I know, I know, done on purpose to protest an idiotic date format.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Guys,Guys,Guys, if you want to buy from a Chinese vendor rather buy from 3Fvape and choose a decent shipping option, then they will ship and you will receive your goodies before Xmas, or choose the easiest way and pay R50 more and support the local vendors, just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vino1718

Petrus said:


> Guys,Guys,Guys, if you want to buy from a Chinese vendor rather buy from 3Fvape and choose a decent shipping option, then they will ship and you will receive your goodies before Xmas, or choose the easiest way and pay R50 more and support the local vendors, just my 2c



If it were R50 more, I'd gladly buy local, but it aint. I want to buy the below for R450, but If I'd to buy it here I'd probably pay +R700.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Vino1718 said:


> If it were R50 more, I'd gladly buy local, but it aint. I want to buy the below for R450, but If I'd to buy it here I'd probably pay +R700.
> View attachment 113364


@Vino1718 I get what you say. But I think about it this way, I used to pay a garden service to take care of my front yard R220 for two crappy cuts and little else per month. I do it myself now, both because I do a much better job and its just about the only exercise I get, and it takes me about an hour per week in summer time to do so. Now, considering that I am prepared to pay R220 per month to save me two hours of work, paying that more for an item I want so I can get it about 45 days quicker than the alternative is a bargain.

An alternate perspective is that the additional cost is to be considered the cost of impatience, a kind of sin tax imposed by the laws of commerce...

Any product or service offers the client a choice of two out of a total of three attributes. Whichever two he chooses, the inverse of the third will be received.
The choices are: Cheap, Fast and Good.
A Cheap and Good service/product will not be fast.
A Cheap and Fast product will not be good, and
A Fast and Good service will not be Cheap.

(I call those the laws of business physics. Copyright Pending LOL.)

So if fast is your priority, be prepared to pay. And after all this it just shows neither option can claim to be best. It just depends on the individuals expectations and priorities.

Also, it feels good to support our own. (I was raised Catholic so just had to add some guilt inducing statement in there.)

Cheers!. Regards, Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Many of us have experienced these problems. My guess is that many South Africans have complained to FastTech that their parcels have not been delivered, even after several months. FastTech knows that the parcels have arrived in SA and are sitting at customs. They must presume that SA customs are not letting vape related products into the country. I have lived in several countries, including two east African countries, and it is unheard of that a parcel can take months to clear customs. FastTech can therefore only assume that the goods are banned in SA.
> 
> Would it not be possible for Ecigssa (admin) to contact the major overseas vendors, on behalf of the members, to inform them of the situation with SA customs ? This would be far more effective than single members trying to explain the situation. They could even be referred to the threads where this has been discussed.



How do we know it is at customs? If it is at customs then a call to the customs division of JIMC would get proof that it is there or has at least past through there. Right now, looking at 2 of my FT parcels, neither show that they're at customs or in the system, yet tracking indicates having reached our shores. Has anyone who has hard a parcel not arrive actually called up customs and inquired about it? Either just to verify that the package made it or is possible lost in the inbound centre. All packages I've imported and tracked always indicate being moved to customs. I've never received a taxable item that never indicated customs on the tracking.

I currently have an aliexpress parcel at customs and it's been there for 19 days. When SARS gets involved in the process then things just stop. My wife had to wait an entire month for a product to clear Port Health (run by SARS, which I don't understand). It was a permitted already-imported product, but in new packaging format and SARS took their damn time confirming it to be the same thing.


----------



## Halfdaft

I just brought in a bunch of stuff from 3F with absolutely no issues. I think they would be your best bet.


----------



## zadiac

I've had probably more than a hundred orders from FT. Gadgets and/or Vape gear. I received all of it. I cannot say the same of 3Avape and 3Fvape though. I lost some money with those lot.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I stand to be corrected but I think SARS gets involved if it is suspected that the item is being imported for resale.

On a side note. @SinnerG . Whenever I have phoned JIMC I am told the parcel is at customs (be prepared to hang on for ages). Customs once told me they couldn't help as everyone was having tea.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Seems about right 

And today the local post office tracking service is down. 17track can no makey comms.


----------



## SinnerG

zadiac said:


> I've had probably more than a hundred orders from FT. Gadgets and/or Vape gear. I received all of it. I cannot say the same of 3Avape and 3Fvape though. I lost some money with those lot.



Lost in the system or did they just not even bother to send it?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I stand to be corrected but I think SARS gets involved if it is suspected that the item is being imported for resale.
> 
> On a side note. @SinnerG . Customs once told me they couldn't help as everyone was having tea.



I think a matter of lost in translation.
We also have Tea time at work which is a morning/late afternoon break.


----------



## zadiac

SinnerG said:


> Lost in the system or did they just not even bother to send it?



Lost in transit, but they can't be bothered. They just shrug it off and say it's not their problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Eish... sure as hell hope none of my packages are lost in transit. They're all registered, but that probably counts for naught. Been a good year for receiving international parcels and hopefully that doesn't change.


----------



## picautomaton

my Wasp nano was shipped before this development, sure hope I get


----------



## SinnerG

picautomaton said:


> my Wasp nano was shipped before this development, sure hope I get



How long in transit now?


----------



## MikeVape

I just placed my order, and they are shipping via Switzerland, so I think it is only banned for entry from certain destinations. 



allykhat said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> So I'm trying to put an order through to FastTech but upon selecting South Africa it states:
> 
> "E-cigarette products are banned in your shipping country"
> 
> A mate of mine put an order through a few weeks ago to them... so this must have happened fairly recently. Last I checked they weren't banned here.... has anyone else heard as much?


----------



## Nova69

I just checked,no shipping option available


----------



## Vino1718

I see Zim is listed. Can we maybe use a Zim address and then ship it from there?


----------



## zadiac

If you have batteries or devices with built in batteries, it won't ship.

Edit: I now saw that all shipping options are greyed out. I sent them an email and explained to them that I am a police officer in SA and that e-cigarettes are not banned in this country. I also asked them where they got their information from regarding the "ban". We'll see what they say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69

Here is what they offered me

Sorry, if you would like to take up the risk of the customs issue, we can create an order for the item then send the paypal payment link for it, is it ok?


----------



## Feliks Karp

It's the vape mafia stopping you from doing parallel imports!

They probably read/heard about that badly written article on the proposed policy change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

SinnerG said:


> How long in transit now?



Checked today and shows this


so, I may be getting it by early next year if customs / PO are true to form

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

picautomaton said:


> Checked today and shows this
> View attachment 113533
> 
> so, I may be getting it by early next year if customs / PO are true to form



Mine has been like that for a month. Oh well what's another 2545 634 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

@picautomaton that's Singapore Airlines washing their hands of their part of the responsibility.  Now the waiting starts. 2 of mine from FT hit that status on 3 August. Just 1 advanced 27 days later, the other is still waiting for processing.

As mentioned, local tracking system is also down. My parcel left Goodwood on 13/11 and it's 17th now. Will check post box at home after lunch and then call local office. Might be there.

Crap time of year for importing stuff. I guess we shouldn't bother how long it takes, but just that it actually gets here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

SinnerG said:


> @picautomaton that's Singapore Airlines washing their hands of their part of the responsibility.  Now the waiting starts. 2 of mine from FT hit that status on 3 August. Just 1 advanced 27 days later, the other is still waiting for processing.
> 
> As mentioned, local tracking system is also down. My parcel left Goodwood on 13/11 and it's 17th now. Will check post box at home after lunch and then call local office. Might be there.
> 
> Crap time of year for importing stuff. I guess we shouldn't bother how long it takes, but just that it actually gets here.



Yip absolutely, as long as it gets here.


----------



## SinnerG

Boom! Just got one package! 
Also ... I'd like to apologise to everyone for the issues with the post office tracking service being down... as soon as I collected this parcel, the tracking system started working again.  Must've been me.

So now I have my mod and a bunch of drip tips and nothing that goes inbetween.


----------



## Imtiaaz

I have no Idea how to track the parcel once its here, anyone care to explain? My package was sent via Singapore post so the status has just been the same ever since, is this supposed to update or am I being silly?


----------



## SinnerG

Get 17track for android, etc.
That status is saying it's in the country, sitting in a container, waiting for someone to finish having tea and unpack the darn thing.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

OMG, those Chinese idiots at FT are confusing South Africa with Saudi Arabia! I just received a response from them. I quote: 
"Sorry to tell you that the e-cigarette and related products already rejected by customs in country (Saudi Arabia) now, there is no shipping way to send your country for the moment."

Someone on the forum said previously I shouldn't call them stupid........well?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

And that's probably why the likes of Aramex probably don't want to ship either. They're a UAE company.


----------



## BubiSparks

Jeez @zadiac, that's ridiculous.... Send them a map!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

BubiSparks said:


> Jeez @zadiac, that's ridiculous.... Send them a map!!!!!



I did. Bloody idiots. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Eclipzct

SinnerG said:


> Let's just say I see the CAPTCHA popup in 17track more than a few times during the day. I'm refreshing the hell outta that thing. I feel more comfortable as soon as the local system registers the item.
> 
> On the other hand, I can actually feel a bit of sympathy for the folks at the post office. No funding, no staff count increases, etc, etc, and they just have to handle it all. I've been to CapeMail a few times this year and I can tell you it's not like they're sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> I've also noticed through 17track that there's now a new entry that says "handed over to delivery agent" and I have this feeling they're probably outsourcing the transport due to volume.



I have also ordered and 17track is giving me web error. did you get this? Is stated that it had arrived... Mmmm.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinnerG

SA postal service tracking service seems to be crashing. It was down most of the week, then came back again yesterday but by the time I got home it was dead again. I guess they need to upgrade that old XT.


----------



## Eclipzct

SinnerG said:


> SA postal service tracking service seems to be crashing. It was down most of the week, then came back again yesterday but by the time I got home it was dead again. I guess they need to upgrade that old XT.



Geez... I think that will Happen when we get a non corrupt guarvament. oooohhhh well... Hopefully I'll get it when I'm not in CT during the hols.  nah... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Well folks, I've had enough trying to convince FT that we are not Saudi Arabia. They keep telling me (and this is after I pointed it out on a world map for them) that "there is no shipping option to your country (Saudi Arabia) at this time as your country customs rejects e-cigarette orders"

So that's it. Moving on to other companies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nova69

They will still ship to ZA ,but the customs risk is on you.Just open a ticket with the sku you want and they will send you a paypal link


----------



## zadiac

Nova69 said:


> They will still ship to ZA ,but the customs risk is on you.Just open a ticket with the sku you want and they will send you a paypal link



No, they won't. Tried that. They are not shipping any vape gear anymore because the idiots think that we are Saudi Arabia. I've already placed my new order with Gearbest. Bought from them before and no hassles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

zadiac said:


> Well folks, I've had enough trying to convince FT that we are not Saudi Arabia. They keep telling me (and this is after I pointed it out on a world map for them) that "there is no shipping option to your country (Saudi Arabia) at this time as your country customs rejects e-cigarette orders"
> 
> So that's it. Moving on to other companies.



This is one of the reasons why i pay more but buy local, why must we convince over seas idiots for us to spend money with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinnerG

Gearbest messed me around earlier this year when I ordered a tablet from them. Got the item on banggood instead.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinnerG

jm10 said:


> This is one of the reasons why i pay more but buy local, why must we convince over seas idiots for us to spend money with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes local markups can be ridiculous or variety is limited.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

jm10 said:


> This is one of the reasons why i pay more but buy local, why must we convince over seas idiots for us to spend money with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are items that local vape shops don't bring in. Sometimes we have no choice. I do support local, but sometimes have to buy from overseas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

zadiac said:


> No, they won't. Tried that. They are not shipping any vape gear anymore because the idiots think that we are Saudi Arabia. I've already placed my new order with Gearbest. Bought from them before and no hassles.


Jip same issue here, all options greyed out.. Does not ship to Suadi was the reply from them, going to Gearbest


----------



## SinnerG

Anyone considered a forwarding or consolidation service in China or thereabouts? I've been looking at some recently because I currently have 16 items in the mail that I purchased on AliExpress and it would be great to just gather a single parcel instead.

There are quite a few, but of course trying to pick one is difficult.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

zadiac said:


> No, they won't. Tried that. They are not shipping any vape gear anymore because the idiots think that we are Saudi Arabia. I've already placed my new order with Gearbest. Bought from them before and no hassles.



Speaking about gearbest, I had a look at the site earlier and saw this:




R30 000 for a Ijoy Exo....sure why not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Imtiaaz said:


> Speaking about gearbest, I had a look at the site earlier and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 113973
> 
> 
> R30 000 for a Ijoy Exo....sure why not.


Thats it. I'm going to insist on getting paid in bitcoins from now on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Imtiaaz said:


> Speaking about gearbest, I had a look at the site earlier and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 113973
> 
> 
> R30 000 for a Ijoy Exo....sure why not.



Eh..pocket change.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nova69

From the fasttech thread.copy paste

Because the too lower-delivered rate of E-cigs products to South Africa, the shipping method is not safe, then our shipping carriers stop shipping E-cigs products to your country. Hope you can understand.Sounds more like fasttech(not carrier) is losing money with people claiming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Nova69 said:


> From the fasttech thread.copy paste
> 
> Because the too lower-delivered rate of E-cigs products to South Africa, the shipping method is not safe, then our shipping carriers stop shipping E-cigs products to your country. Hope you can understand.Sounds more like fasttech(not carrier) is losing money with people claiming



Why change the explanation to that NOW? Why not say that from the beginning? Why did they keep telling me they can't ship to Saudi Arabia when I repeatedly told them that I'm in South Africa. I do not believe their explanation now either.


----------



## BubiSparks

Well our SAPO/Customs are certainly a problem with all the delays, but I have placed about 15 orders and they all arrived sooner or later....

Maybe they got tired of impatient customers squealing to them about "Where's My Parcel...?"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Nova69 said:


> From the fasttech thread.copy paste
> 
> Because the too lower-delivered rate of E-cigs products to South Africa, the shipping method is not safe, then our shipping carriers stop shipping E-cigs products to your country. Hope you can understand.Sounds more like fasttech(not carrier) is losing money with people claiming


What a load of crap!


----------



## SinnerG

Well I sure hope my stuff comes through. I have 17 packages on the way and the 2 FT ones still haven't moved. Just hoping it's a delay and not a loss/theft. Another package seems to have finally come out of customs where it's been since 27 October.

So with FT, why stop all carriers? Why not just stop the regular mail stuff and still offer couriers that will ship stuff? We all know the post office is dodgey, things get lost, etc, but surely there's more checks in place with the likes of Fedex/DHL/etc?

There's also another point regarding courier companies that I'd like to question. Take Aramex for example; the destination country they operate in has no ban/restriction on things like e-cigs, but the head office country does, so why do they not allow e-cig imports into the destination country? That's effectively applying the law of one country onto another. Shouldn't they follow the permissions and restrictions of the country they're operating in?


----------



## Nova69

If im not mistaken FT offered dhl and ems shipping.


----------



## SinnerG

EMS is worth naught. Wouldn't bother.
EMS comes through post office. You just pay more money for the exact same slow-mo experience.
Did that recently when I bought my son a tablet on banggood. Was supposed to arrive in 7 days, but took the usual 40+.

A few years back I had to ship a pair of car fenders to Norway and I did this with EMS. Yes, I stood in the line at the post office with massive boxes containing fenders. 3 days SA to door in Norway! Regular post office said they would take it, but would cost R300 more and take a month, no guarantees.

Outbound EMS, yes maybe .. inbound EMS still winds up being dumped in the post office backlog. Or at least that's my experience.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900

Its important to note that SAPO is charging a R24 customs clearing fee for all incoming parcels, due to the backlog of incoming mail. So even if you have a $1 item on the way, you're still paying the R24. 

For those that have 17 parcels incoming, this R24 can start to add up fast. 

However rest assured that your parcels are on its way, there's just been a massive backlog of incoming mail.

*no I don't work at SAPO... I've learnt this from the zillion phone calls to them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Shatter said:


> Jip same issue here, all options greyed out.. Does not ship to Suadi was the reply from them, going to Gearbest


Quoting myself, from my experience currently (2017/11/21) , any tanks, or the black ejuice empty bottles (maybe all) or mods, rta, rda, ect wont ship, wire and wicks ect they have no problem with (shipping options available).


----------



## SinnerG

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Its important to note that SAPO is charging a R24 customs clearing fee for all incoming parcels, due to the backlog of incoming mail. So even if you have a $1 item on the way, you're still paying the R24.
> 
> For those that have 17 parcels incoming, this R24 can start to add up fast.
> 
> However rest assured that your parcels are on its way, there's just been a massive backlog of incoming mail.
> 
> *no I don't work at SAPO... I've learnt this from the zillion phone calls to them


It does add up, but they items were cheap enough right now.

It is also the reason I've been thinking of using a consolidation service

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

Received a Fasttech package last week and a 3FVape package this week.. They took longer than normal but finally arrived.. I split orders at times to make them smaller but the R24 is per package so could matter..

Also, had 2 Fasttech orders shipped out about 10 days or so ago and no issues there..

I agree about supporting local vendors, but there are instances when China is just the better option.. As long as the stuff is not urgent the goods will make it here.. The local vendors are awesome no question about that but it's just not simple to find a Skyclone with the glass and all extras at one place, and there are so many RTA's that have been widely sold but nobody stocks a glass for it, like a Merlin Mini.. Also the pricing of items like replacement glass for R80 or R100 or those little atty stands R50 for a SINGLE stand or even just regular desktop stands or unbranded drip tips are a bit too high locally..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Some Aliexpress parcel arrived today. The guy at the counter says they would normally get 200-300 parcels at a time, but the last load to arrive was over 4000 parcels. And that's just serving Tableview and surrounds.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hey Guys,

What does this mean?




I am guessing it might be at the Mowbray post office and they sent the notification letter?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

Yes, it's at post office. Just take the tracking number and go pick it up.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mphuthia

Well I frequently buys from fasttech and and I have place six orders from July thus far with them. five I have received and awaiting the last one of which the first two took 2 months to get to me and the rest have been shipped with in 2 and half weeks but stuck at customs now for a week....

Yes there are shipment methods that strictly not doing deliveries to South Africa but Turkey registered air mail and Nederlands air mail does deliveries to south Africa.
That was the advice given by fasttech support to choose that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mphuthia

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> View attachment 114734
> 
> 
> I am guessing it might be at the Mowbray post office and they sent the notification letter?


Just go to MOWBRAY post office with you tracking number and collect the parcel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Mphuthia said:


> Well I frequently buys from fasttech and and I have place six orders from July thus far with them. five I have received and awaiting the last one of which the first two took 2 months to get to me and the rest have been shipped with in 2 and half weeks but stuck at customs now for a week....
> 
> Yes there are shipment methods that strictly not doing deliveries to South Africa but Turkey registered air mail and Nederlands air mail does deliveries to south Africa.
> That was the advice given by fasttech support to choose that.
> View attachment 114826



But how do you even place an order when it needs a shipping method to complete it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69

You can do what i did nag and they will ship it.Open a ticket with the sku you want to buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nova69

FT claims that ZA have a 12% delivery rate of success.I forgot to add that in the last post and they willing to ship via ems or dhl.


----------



## BubiSparks

I have a 100% success rate with FT - 15/15 so far. I can't believe their 12%. You are supposed to mark your order as "Delivered" on their website once received (I do anyway as a courtesy). I'm waiting until after the Christmas rush to place another order of mostly non vaping related stuff. Let's see how that goes (If I can place the order at all).


----------



## SinnerG

EMS winds up in SAPO system. Takes just as long as the free postage option.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

So I went to fasttech site now and decided to be nice and mark 2 of the 3 packages as delivered. Guess what? It marked the one package that hasn't been delivered yet as delivered and left the other 2 delivered packages as undelivered. 

Maybe that's their damn problem.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

Non vape related items ships fine.I was thinking the same thing @SinnerG regarding the ems thing


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I placed an order on 2 November with ft and it was sent on 6 November. Unfortunately they say the delivery method I choose had no tracking. Below is the email I received after the shipped my order. i am still waiting. Any suggestions ??


----------



## SinnerG

That usually doesn't have tracking. But put it in 17track anyway, you should be able to see when it leaves China.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

SinnerG said:


> That usually doesn't have tracking. But put it in 17track anyway, you should be able to see when it leaves China.



There is no tracking number, what should I put in 17 track ??


----------



## Nova69

What did you order?I assume your order is under 20usd

Edit
I see its under 20$,im sure you will get your package by jan


----------



## SinnerG

Everything should have a number. Just some don't have full registered tracking. Has to have some sort of number, even if local Chinese postal number, otherwise how would it get through the system?


----------



## Eclipzct

Mine got delivered..I think... It did say ballito on tracking...Anywho... Unfortunately I'm in CT at the mo instead of Durban. Yours will most likely be delivered..just have to wait. If its not delivered in 3 months.. Then start worrying... Always pay for the tracking number... More for piece of mind than anything else. Just be patient!  it will come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Nova69 said:


> What did you order?I assume your order is under 20usd
> 
> Edit
> I see its under 20$,im sure you will get your package by jan




Just replacement glass, coil wire, cotton and coil heads. Yes, it's under 20 dollars


----------



## Nova69

My order is very similar ,i paid a lil extra for tracking


----------



## Vino1718

Just placed and order. Hope everything goes smoothly. I'll post a workaround once/if I get my tank.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Any other international vendor anyone can recommend ???


----------



## Stosta

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Any other international vendor anyone can recommend ???


Depends on what you're looking for. AFAIK Fasttech are the only ones that do all the little things...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Can try Gearbest and 3Fvape also.. Maybe one of them have what you are looking for. Ordered from both a month ago and they both had no complains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Also ordered from gearbest before.
However, my first order back in may/June was a mess. They said they didn't have the item after I waited 2 weeks for them to ship, but at the same time they put the same product up on another sale.

So after many months I finally used them again a few weeks ago and offered 2 RTAs. The weird thing is that they now have 2 packages and tracking numbers listed, yet both packages have identical tracking information. Like literally identical and also it says it has arrived in south Africa ... In 2009!

I will see if this actually makes it through.

I have seen some complaints about gearbest about giving out odd/fake tracking information and then later providing proper tracking information. As if they can't source/provide the item and make the customer think the thing shipped immediately.

But in the bright side, they offer insurance and refunds are not a problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nova69

You seem to have badluck @SinnerG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

let someone else order for you, and pay them back


----------



## SinnerG

Oh good, I'm not the only one who noticed that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nova69

I have never had an issue with 3f,gb or Ft.They all ship the next day usually and then you just wait for sapo to deliver.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Shatter said:


> Can try Gearbest and 3Fvape also.. Maybe one of them have what you are looking for. Ordered from both a month ago and they both had no complains



Was thinking of ordering from 3fvape, but after reading the below thread, dropped the idea.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-is-the-worst-international-vendor-i-have-dealt-with.t35074/



Shatter said:


> Can try Gearbest and 3Fvape also.. Maybe one of them have what you are looking for. Ordered from both a month ago and they both had no complains

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Just request that they declare the proper amount on the package. I asked GB to do that when I ordered. It is actually international postal fraud and for some reason they don't understand that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Well to late for that now, for both the 3fvape order and the true value from Gearbest. Orders placed and paid about a month ago and is on its way to RSA. Will have to wait and see what issues pops up lol


----------



## Vino1718

This is for anyone willing to take the "risk" ordering from Fasttech. Let me also say that i've received all my parcels so far despite them saying that ecigs are banned in South Africa:

1. This is when you go to checkout if you have a mod/Tank in your cart:


2. Select "Ship to a new address" then select Zimbabwe. Select desired shipping method.


3. Click on "Select from address book". Do not click on "Ship Here"


4. Click on "Continue"


5. Select payment method. Then pray that our customs are in a good mood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Nova69

Lemme order something i dont need an see how that goes

Found nothing of interest.Let us know how that trick works out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000

Just an update..

I received a Fasttech package today, another one is in JHB..

Gearbest app says shipping unavailable for SA..

My experiences with 3fvape have been fine so far.. I have always received orders from Chinese vendors and have bought from more vendors than I can remember, but the common ones are 3avape, 3fvape, sourcemore, efun, fasttech, gearbest, that's all I remember now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Shatter

Okay, ordered a RDA from fasttech and used the workaround with delivery options like @Vino1718 posted. Order placed and paid for with registered airmail. So far so good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Nova69 said:


> You seem to have badluck @SinnerG


Soooo... An rta finally arrived through SAPO. 17track indicated arrived at CapeMail yesterday and being processed. So I do what I normally do and off I go to CapeMail this morning. Guess what? For the first time ever they processed in a few hours and sent it out to Milnerton depot. So I missed it. And I can't get the number of location for Milnerton depot. So now it'll be another week.

Why does it always work like this?


----------



## Nova69

I must say capemail hub is usaully efficient from my observation.Once it arrives at the hub it usually takes about a week to my hands


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Soooo... An rta finally arrived through SAPO. 17track indicated arrived at CapeMail yesterday and being processed. So I do what I normally do and off I go to CapeMail this morning. Guess what? For the first time ever they processed in a few hours and sent it out to Milnerton depot. So I missed it. And I can't get the number of location for Milnerton depot. So now it'll be another week.
> 
> Why does it always work like this?



Oh no, @SinnerG what rotten luck - and after you've been waiting so long!


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> Oh no, @SinnerG what rotten luck - and after you've been waiting so long!


Yip, so close. At least I went and bought batteries from vaporize.co.za today.  So at least I don't feel empty handed from today's trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Nova69 said:


> I must say capemail hub is usaully efficient from my observation.Once it arrives at the hub it usually takes about a week to my hands


Not recently with the heavy inflow of packages. But it looks like that has subsided now and things are moving again. But today they were too quick for me. 

I try and catch packages as soon as they hit my local post office. It can take up to a week for the postman to deliver the notice these days even though post office is just 2km away. Used to be in my postbox within 3 hours sometimes, but our little post office is packed to the brim lately.


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Yip, so close. At least I went and bought batteries from vaporize.co.za today.  So at least I don't feel empty handed from today's trip.



@SinnerG so you're getting it together - in bits and pieces. Never mind - the whole is greater than the parts thereof! What's Vaporize like? I should go there as they're not too far from Yzer - probably about an hour's drive or so


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Not recently with the heavy inflow of packages. But it looks like that has subsided now and things are moving again. But today they were too quick for me.
> 
> I try and catch packages as soon as they hit my local post office. It can take up to a week for the postman to deliver the notice these days even though post office is just 2km away. Used to be in my postbox within 3 hours sometimes, but our little post office is packed to the brim lately.



lol count yourself lucky to have a Post Office. Here in Yzerfontein, our one-and-only P.O. was closed down a few months ago, because the one-and-only employee left! Don't blame her either - she had to pay the rent out of her own pocket!!


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> @SinnerG so you're getting it together - in bits and pieces. Never mind - the whole is greater than the parts thereof! What's Vaporize like? I should go there as they're not too far from Yzer - probably about an hour's drive or so



I placed my order at something like 3AM in the morning (fixing stupid postgresql database upgrade ) and got a message at 7:47AM that I can collect. Just didn't have time to have a chat as I was in a rush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> lol count yourself lucky to have a Post Office. Here in Yzerfontein, our one-and-only P.O. was closed down a few months ago, because the one-and-only employee left! Don't blame her either - she had to pay the rent out of her own pocket!!



Bloody hell. They closed down Bayside post office some time back, now the small Tableview post office handles everything.
They should put those copious R24 handling fee payments to use and sort things out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69

@Vino1718 your trick worked.I bought a 2$ rda with no tracking , shipped out yesterday


----------



## Vino1718

Nova69 said:


> @Vino1718 your trick worked.I bought a 2$ rda with no tracking , shipped out yesterday


Why no tracking? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69

I just wanted to check if it will ship.I have no need for the rda


----------



## Shatter

Shatter said:


> Okay, ordered a RDA from fasttech and used the workaround with delivery options like @Vino1718 posted. Order placed and paid for with registered airmail. So far so good.


Okay order status is "Shipped" now we wait..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Shatter said:


> Okay order status is "Shipped" now we wait..



Hope our stuff arrive safely 




This one was quicker than I thought.




Second one here as well.


----------



## Shatter

Vino1718 said:


> Hope our stuff arrive safely
> 
> View attachment 118718
> 
> 
> This one was quicker than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 118719
> 
> 
> Second one here as well.



Just had a look, mine arrived as well, waiting on SA post and customs now. Looks like the workaround method worked, well for when we placed our orders lol, don't know if they fixed the workaround yet or not.

10/01/2018
Arrival at Destination Post (Country: ZA)


----------



## Vino1718

Shatter said:


> Just had a look, mine arrived as well, waiting on SA post and customs now. Looks like the workaround method worked, well for when we placed our orders lol, don't know if they fixed the workaround yet or not.
> 
> 10/01/2018
> Arrival at Destination Post (Country: ZA)



I dont understand how packages previously took a month+ to get here. It only took two weeks now. Maybe they got too many orders from SA.


----------



## Nova69

Lucky fish,only one of my packages got scanned in at jimc took 29 days.The rest still in a klm cargo container


----------



## Vino1718

Nova69 said:


> Lucky fish,only one of my packages got scanned in took 29 days.The rest still in limbo


Dont jynx me  

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinnerG

Vino1718 said:


> I dont understand how packages previously took a month+ to get here. It only took two weeks now. Maybe they got too many orders from SA.



Volume went berserk around September/October. I reckon people ordered in a ton of christmas gifts hoping they'd beat the system, but instead overloaded the damn thing.

Packages are coming through again. I just received my final Fasttech package yesterday (Kayfun v5 mini, finally). It was the first one FT sent, but the last to arrive. Took almost 3.5 months. Funny that they both indicated leaving JHB on the same day for CPT, but then one took a whole month to make it.

Also it seems SAPO now not reporting extra information through the likes of 17track. Refreshed yesterday and most of tracked shipment information was cut down in detail. On the bright side, it hasn't fallen over again. Kinda sucks having less detail, but hopefully it means less week-long downtime sessions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

SinnerG said:


> Volume went berserk around September/October. I reckon people ordered in a ton of christmas gifts hoping they'd beat the system, but instead overloaded the damn thing.
> 
> Packages are coming through again. I just received my final Fasttech package yesterday (Kayfun v5 mini, finally). It was the first one FT sent, but the last to arrive. Took almost 3.5 months. Funny that they both indicated leaving JHB on the same day for CPT, but then one took a whole month to make it.
> 
> Also it seems SAPO now not reporting extra information through the likes of 17track. Refreshed yesterday and most of tracked shipment information was cut down in detail. On the bright side, it hasn't fallen over again. Kinda sucks having less detail, but hopefully it means less week-long downtime sessions.



Cant find the kayfun mini on FF.


----------



## SinnerG

$15.41 V5 Mini Styled RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer - V5 Mini, 316 SS + Glass, Silver (free shipping) - FastTech.com

https://fs.tc/p/9573301

That's as close as you'll get right now. Most of them are the KF prime.

Svoe Mesto clones were pulled couple months ago. I have the SXK clone. Machining is good, but the glass tank isn't cut square. Will order a smoked one sometime.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I placed an order on 2 November with ft and it was sent on 6 November. Unfortunately they say the delivery method I choose had no tracking. Below is the email I received after the shipped my order. i am still waiting. Any suggestions ??



Finally my parcel arrived and picked it up at the local post office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

And this is probably why Fasttech think we're not getting our parcels. I'll collect it today and see if the status changes. I havent even receive my 1st notification yet.


----------



## BubiSparks

It seems that FT really does think vaping is banned here. I placed another order on the 16th for some vape gear and some non related items. When I tried to check out - no go. I split the vape gear out from my order and the non vape related items went through check out just fine. Used @Vino1718 work around for the vape gear and it worked - THANKS BUD!!! Both shipments are now in transit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix

Thanks @Vino1718 , your trick worked for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

All my goodies is still sitting at capemail hub since the 15th jan.Do they have a e-mail address?calling is a mission an going there is not possible

Editackage still in container waiting its turn


----------



## Andre

Nova69 said:


> All my goodies is still sitting at capemail hub since the 15th jan.Do they have a e-mail address?calling is a mission an going there is not possible


Here you go. Quote the tracking number and give them your postal address. They will probably ask you for an invoice and/or proof of payment. 

CPTInternational@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

@Vino1718 trick worked and I ahve just received a shipping notification.
Thanks for the work around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Just collected my item, placed the order using the "workaround" method.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I cant seem to get this fasttech thing right. I tried @Vino1718 way but i cant seem to get it right.

I dont know if its cause im using my phone or if they changed the website.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Vino1718

Clouds4Days said:


> I cant seem to get this fasttech thing right. I tried @Vino1718 way but i cant seem to get it right.
> 
> I dont know if its cause im using my phone or if they changed the website.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



It still works. Problem might be your phone. If you use the chrome browser, select desktop view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vino1718 said:


> It still works. Problem might be your phone. If you use the chrome browser, select desktop view.



I managed to get it right bud. Dont know how but it worked 

I left the site without logging off and when i went back onto the site it let me choose a shipping method 

Thanks for getting back to me bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## copperseed

Fasttech response:

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Because the too lower-delivered rate of E-cigs products to South Africa, the shipping method is not safe, then our shipping carriers stop shipping E-cigs products to your country. Hope you can understand.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

copperseed said:


> Fasttech response:
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Because the too lower-delivered rate of E-cigs products to South Africa, the shipping method is not safe, then our shipping carriers stop shipping E-cigs products to your country. Hope you can understand.



A page or 2 back explain a way around it. I received some pico squeeze bottels last month through their free shipping. Did take 2 months to get here but that was mostly SAPO.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Do a group buy and use Dhl. Maybe ask @Room Fogger he is always willing to organize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Wonder if you guys can help, is Fasttech still shipping to SA?

Sorry about the old thread bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DoubleD said:


> Wonder if you guys can help, is Fasttech still shipping to SA?
> 
> Sorry about the old thread bump


@CJB85 @KobusMTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Fasttech is confusing South Africa with Saudi Arabaia (SA) our int abbreviation is ZA, but they see SA and thinks ecigs are banned here. I've tried changing their minds, but the stupid is strong with them.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85

DoubleD said:


> Wonder if you guys can help, is Fasttech still shipping to SA?
> 
> Sorry about the old thread bump


Yep, it just takes a little effort and "cheating" on the address side.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

CJB85 said:


> Yep, it just takes a little effort and "cheating" on the address side.


How does the "cheating" work or has it already been mentioned and I just missed it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

I checked the old method and i could not get it to work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Breeze

My apologies in advance for flogging what appears to be be a dead horse, but I've looked around the forums and and seen old group buys. I've also tried the "old" method as mentioned above and it doesn't appear to work at all anymore. However, before giving up entirely, I just wanted to ask if there wasn't perhaps another way to order off fasttech? they seem to be the only ones who have what I'm looking for.


----------



## ddk1979

Breeze said:


> My apologies in advance for flogging what appears to be be a dead horse, but I've looked around the forums and and seen old group buys. I've also tried the "old" method as mentioned above and it doesn't appear to work at all anymore. However, before giving up entirely, I just wanted to ask if there wasn't perhaps another way to order off fasttech? they seem to be the only ones who have what I'm looking for.




Contact their support and ask for the item to be added - worked for me the last time I ordered.

.


----------



## Breeze

ddk1979 said:


> Contact their support and ask for the item to be added - worked for me the last time I ordered.
> 
> .


Alright sure, thanks man I'll give that a try. Fingers crossed it works out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

